# Midwest Homing Pigeon Association Convention And Race



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

BACK 2011 Midwest Homing Pigeon Association

Convention and Race



Hosted by the East Rockford and Rock River Racers Combine 



Where: Holiday Inn 7550 East State St Rockford IL 815-398-2200 Rate: $89.95 + tax 

Registration fee: $125.00 before September 22, 2011, $150.00 per person after cutoff date.



Ladies Events: Friday and Saturday Dinners: Friday and Saturday

Midwest HPA Meeting and Auction: Saturday, October 8th 2011 



1st Place – 8000 Pts

Based on 750 bird entry, 70% Breeder payout



Entry: $100 for the first bird, $75 for each additional bird up to 6, $50 per bird after 6. Total payment is due with birds. 

Make checks payable to: ER Pigeon Club 



Shipping: Entries accepted March 1st to June 4th. Replacements accepted until July 1st. Birds must be shipped in USPS

approved shipping boxes. Please ship birds on Monday, Tuesday or Wednesday.



Entry Registration: All entries including USPS shipments must go through one of the below handlers for inventory.



ER club Southside Butch Smith 2926 Irene Rd, Belvidere IL 61008 

Home: 815-547-7950 Cell: email: [email protected]



RRR club Northside Alan Porter 3269 Lee South Ct, McFarland WI 53558 

Home: 608-838-8959 Cell: 608-215-4834 email: [email protected]



Race Entry Placement: Breeder may place (2) birds per 3 bird entry, 1 bird goes on rotation. Entries not designated,

placed on rotation by the race committee. No more than 3 birds placed in the same handler’s loft by breeder.

Handlers can not fly their own birds. No bird limit per handler. Prizes based on entries.



Race Details: 300 Miles Shipping Date: Thursday, October 6, 2011 Race Date: Friday, October 7, 2011 



Breeder/Handler Split: 70/30. ER & RRR Combine Assoc will retain 15% for expenses. 



Loft and bird calcuttas Thursday night after shipping. Top 25 race birds will be auctioned off after the race, no buybacks. Remaining birds become property of the handler. Discrepancies handled by the race committee.





ER Club – Southside RRR Club - Northside

Name
City
Phone
Distance

Name
City
Phone
Distance

Butch Smith
Belvidere IL
815-547-7950
L

Alan Porter
McFarland WI
608-838-8959
M

Bob Henneberry
Rockford IL
815-397-4619
L

Dale Herion
Janesville WI
608-751-2211
L

Craig Mackenzie
Durand IL
815-519-8562
S

Brian Murray
Brodhead WI
608-214-4897
S

John Coonrod
Rockford IL
815-332-7097
L

Harlan Bradt
Cottage Grove 
608-877-9998
L

Danny Kerry
Rockford IL
815-964-8521
S

Gary Simplot
Orfordville WI
608-879-9948
M

John McDonald
Rockford IL
815-509-9364
S

Marc Balis
Edgerton WI
608-290-9000
L

Alex Vakojev
Kingston IL
847274-4670
L

Ed Nunn
Janesville WI
608-751-6759
M

John Thomas
Rockford IL
815-226-9475
M

Vern Simplot
Beloit WI
608-879-9978
M

Joe Livingson
Rockford IL
815-742-2763
M

Ken Falk
Fort Atkinson Wi
920-563-8529
L

Al Wagner
Rockford IL
815-494-0160
S

Jim Murray
Beloit WI
608-751-8165 
M

Ramon Trujillo
Rockford IL
815-997-4259
S









Men’s Itinerary: Thursday Night race shipping, snacks and beverages available. Friday, Convention Race and Friday night Fish Fry. Saturday morning: Midwest business meeting, and AU presentation. Seminar held by Ed Minvielle from Chas.Siegel and Sons. Saturday afternoon auction of top 25 race birds. Saturday night: Banquet with live entertainment.



PLEASE SEND BIRDS AND ATTEND THE CONVENTION. You’ll have some fun !! Pigeon supplies too!



BACK


----------

